# Limitless Gold RDTA



## Moosa86 (26/11/16)

Been waiting for this for months now. Which vendors have this coming in.
http://www.vapor-hub.com/product/limitless-gold-rdta/


----------



## Moosa86 (3/12/16)

Bump


----------



## Moosa86 (8/12/16)

Please someone bring this in.


----------

